# Pale yellow discharge??



## LadyW

Sorry if TMI..

Is pale yellow watery discharge nothing to worry about? Really light yellow?

Looks clear until it dries on knickers / liner?

Getting panicky incase I'm leaking amniotic fluid !!!


----------



## Monalissa

I've had that the entire pregnancy, though I'd say it's more creamy than watery. It looks clear until it dries. I've already had one culture for suspicious discharge (different than what you're describing) that came back fine and am waiting on results from another. Based on my first culture I think it's probably fine.


----------



## LadyW

I guess it's more milky than watery ... I mean it's not thick cm type discharge.. It's more milky / watery 

Hope it's nothing to worry about ! It just increased over the last week / 10 days or so x


----------



## MrsClark

Has your doctor screened you for the infections such as bacterial vag., etc? Most of the times its normal but it never hurts to get it checked out, at least let your doc know :hugs:


----------



## Inoue

Ive been having pale yellow cm since about 11 weeks and its quite normal in pregnancy. Dont worry :flower: x


----------



## LadyW

What's yours been like in terms of consistency? Milky / watery or thick?
Sorry tmi !!!


----------



## Charlie5

Sounds like normal discharge to me hun. Sometimes I get more than others and even the consistency can vary from quite watery (more often than not) to more mucusy type (occasionally) - not sure if its connected to how much water I have drank never thought about it till now....


----------



## Monalissa

LadyW said:


> I guess it's more milky than watery ... I mean it's not thick cm type discharge.. It's more milky / watery
> 
> Hope it's nothing to worry about ! It just increased over the last week / 10 days or so x

I'd say mine is more milky than watery or creamy as how I first described it. You could always mention it to the doctor especially if it just increased.


----------



## Faythe

I get it every day. Sometimes it's like watery, other days more creamy. I also find the colour sometimes depends how much water I've drunk that day. It's normal. So aslong as it's not got an offensive smell or is making you itch, I'd say to not worry.


----------



## Inoue

LadyW said:


> What's yours been like in terms of consistency? Milky / watery or thick?
> Sorry tmi !!!

Mine today is like creamy/watery pale yellow, but sometimes I have bits of standard pale yellow cm (kind of stretchy). Its all normal :) x

Ps: Theres nothing TMI on babyandbump :haha: x


----------



## djbutton01

I have gotten that for this whole pregnancy. I do notice that when I am drinking lots of water, I don't notice a yellowish color. Maybe it's because going to the bathroom so frequently there isn't a chance to find any before I have to go again! LOL


----------



## LadyW

*UPDATE:*


Went to see midwife, she did a swab and said it "looks" ok but is sending it off to test for infection..

Better to be safe than sorry x x

Should hear back within a week x

She also did doppler to check baby's HB - But I have a doppler at home so know he was OK.

Just worried about the discharge being Amniotic Fluid !

#Paranoid 

Will know by end of week hopefully


----------



## LadyW

So .. I never heard back that it was an infection or anything .. And am still getting it -- milky, looks off white / light yellow if 

Seem to be getting quite a bit of it first thing in morning when I first get up etc.. then some during day..

How frequent is everyone elses??

xx


----------



## Inoue

Daily. I really think its nothing to worry about hun :). Its very commen and part of pregnancy. Its the vagina's way of clearing the canal out free from infections. I recon i will get this all the way through to labour and it isnt a concern for me xx


----------



## LadyW

Inoue said:


> Daily. I really think its nothing to worry about hun :). Its very commen and part of pregnancy. Its the vagina's way of clearing the canal out free from infections. I recon i will get this all the way through to labour and it isnt a concern for me xx



I really hope so !! Im just so scared its amniotic fluid or something bad x x 
:wacko:
I worry too much x x


----------



## Inoue

Lol. Yep you worry to much :)

Its not amniotic fluid hun, just plain old discharge ~ relax :winkwink: xx


----------



## Emerald87

Completely normal - it's actually called leucorrhoea. I've had it my whole pregnancy and have tested negative with every single swab; sometimes HEAPS and sometimes only small amounts. Always yellow. It varies according to hormone levels, fluid intake etc.


----------



## LadyW

haha thanks ladies x x x


----------



## kiwii

I've had discharge the whole pregnancy. It ranges from clear to bright yellow. Sometimes watery or milky and sometimes more clumpy or mucousy. I don't have an infection and was told its completely normal and to just wear a liner because it will continue sometimes off and on throughout the pregnancy. You really only have to worry when it's associated with odor or itching/discomfort or is unusual in color (like green, could mean infection.)


----------

